
WordPress dev: Apple wouldn't allow updates to app without in-app purchase - cma
https://www.businessinsider.com/apple-pressures-wordpress-add-in-app-purchases-30-percent-fee-2020-8
======
cma
"While Mullenweg says there technically was a roundabout way for an iOS [user]
to find out that WordPress has paid tiers (they could find it buried in
support pages, or by navigating to WordPress’s site from a preview of their
own webpage), he says that Apple rejected his offer to block iOS users from
seeing the offending pages."

------
anupamchugh
That's harsh to say the least. Wordpress only wants to give purchase options
on their website, outside of the apps. Apple is forcing them to adapt their
app. Unlike Epic Games' case, where Apple is probably right, here they have
got it wrong.

